# Mollier diagram - natural gas



## dmoreno (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi guys ! Im new in this forum so if you font mind bear with me hahaha.

I have the following problem

What would be the final temperature of an average natural gas at 350F, when the pressure is dropped from 3500 to 1500 psia?

(a)	If flowing through an expansion valve.

(B)	When expanding through an adiabatic and reversible engine.

Its pretty simple but i have a question reading the values on the mollier chart, i was given an average gravity natural gas chart where ther are no isobaric or isothermal lines for 3500 and 1500 psia or 350 F. can interpolate (linear)? but i doubt it acctually behaves like this. can somebody help me out .( alerady figured out a.Isenthalpic process and b.isoentropic no problem there) . im attaching the diagram.


----------

